# Our Kess has passed...



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello Everyone, Well we have had a tragedy here, Kess had a blood clot that paralyzed his back legs & He was dying so, We had to put the little guy to sleep. He wasn't even 2 years old yet & we miss him dearly. It feels so empty now...We had such big hopes for him & He filled our lives with so much happiness. This photo was taken the night before he passed, & showed no signs of anything wrong. 







[/img]


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

What a beautiful cat! I'm so sorry for your loss. Such a tragedy for a young cat too. Lots of hugs from our household to yours.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank You So Much. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry  Rest in Peace Kess


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You must be heartbroken to lose this beautiful cat so young. I hope, when the time is right, a kitten who really needs you comes into your life. Bless your heart.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Kess.


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm So Sry About Kess... Such A Young Cat. I'm Sry For Your Loss. But He Will Still Be In Your Heart. And God Will Take Good Care Of Him!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

that's so sad, I am so very sorry 

I lost my Jazzy in May.. she was 10.5 years old. I know how bad the pain is, it's so sad. You have to think of the good life you gave him, that's what you must think about. That you loved him and gave him a good life.... and he will love you forever for that.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

My sincere condolences on your loss. RIP Kess.


----------

